# 1959 Cadillac Pedal Car on Air Ride



## 3onthetree (Feb 15, 2009)

Just started a new project. I am building a pedal car and stroller for my kids. I picked up a fiberglass body for a 1960 Cadillac in Hershey PA at the big car show last weekend. I wanted it to look more like a 59 Caddy, so I formed bigger fins from styrofoam, and fit them on top of the original fins. Then I formed them out of wood so I could attach them easy to the body. Then I figerglassed them to the car.


----------



## 3onthetree (Feb 15, 2009)

I built the front and rear axles for the car. Used bent strap for parts of the spindles, and small strap for the steering knuckle. I used a 7/16 bolt for the spindle and it worked perfect for the old wheels that are off a 1950's pedal car. I flipped the car upside down and placed the axles so I could get an idea of the frame layout.


----------



## 3onthetree (Feb 15, 2009)

I flipped it back over to get an idea of how it will sit when slammed. It looks like I can use 5 inch air cylinders for the air ride.


----------



## Bigjxloc (Jan 24, 2006)

I love those fiberglass pedal car bodies. Keep us posted.


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

This is gonna be good :drama:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## DiamondzNPearlz (Feb 5, 2009)

:drama::h5:


----------



## 3onthetree (Feb 15, 2009)

Built the frame this morning. My chick talked me into making it just a stroller right now, I have a boy who is 3 who has a 1955 Kidillac that he cruises around, and my other boy is just 6 months. I am going to put the steering axle up in the rafters, and make it a pedal car when he can power it himself. For now, I used some cart wheels. I had to extend the fork to hold a bigger wheel, but it worked great when I pushed it around the driveway. I had to put steering stops on it so it would not try to flip around when you pull it backward, it wont work under the body, so you have to pop a wheelie when you pull it backwards. It sits a little higher this way, so this it he 
height of it when it is slammed now. Here is my other kids Kidillac.


----------



## 3onthetree (Feb 15, 2009)

I used little spacers to see what it will look like with air ride, using a 3 inch spacer. Front up, all up and rear up. I flipped the body over and put one coat of fiberglass over a 1x4 across the front and the back where the air cylinders will push the body up. Few more coats and she will be ready for mounts. I need to order the cylinders now that I have a good size on them.


----------



## aztecsoulz (Sep 21, 2008)

It looks great


----------



## ljlow82 (Sep 16, 2009)

:thumbsup:looks good homie


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

GREAT JOB!:thumbsup:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Damn homie u got talent...Let me if you wanna build another I got cash.....


----------



## 3onthetree (Feb 15, 2009)

Thanks for the nice compliments...we will see when I am done Raider Hater...you never know, I really enjoy building stuff. Bad day to ask though...just spent about 5 hours of straight sanding on the body...gonna watch then end of the Giants game...then back out to do some more sanding...I hate sanding.:banghead:


----------



## 3onthetree (Feb 15, 2009)

Got the air tank today for the stroller. A buddy how is a fire fighter dropped of an old tank and regulator he used for a small amount of air. It will fit sweet right under the trunk of the car. Air cylinders have not arrived yet, but could be any day.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Looks like a bad ass build :thumbsup:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

3onthetree said:


> Thanks for the nice compliments...we will see when I am done Raider Hater...you never know, I really enjoy building stuff. Bad day to ask though...just spent about 5 hours of straight sanding on the body...gonna watch then end of the Giants game...then back out to do some more sanding...I hate sanding.:banghead:


LMK man.....


----------



## 3onthetree (Feb 15, 2009)

I found small thermometers at on online hobby store that are the same diameter as the headlights on the stroller. I took them apart and used the chrome bezel and the glass. I used a grinder and a dremel to cut out the hole.



















I


----------



## 3onthetree (Feb 15, 2009)

The bezel snapped right into the hole.


----------



## 3onthetree (Feb 15, 2009)

I flipped the face plate over and polished it and I will use it for the backing plate. I picked up a round solder board at radio shack that fits right in. I am gonna solder 4 LED lights in it so it can run off a 6 volt battery. After I get the lights in, I will drill out the plate and mount it over the board.


----------



## wsrider (Dec 24, 2004)

3onthetree said:


> View attachment 384151
> View attachment 384152
> View attachment 384153
> 
> ...


Nice touch, looks good :thumbsup: need to cut out and put a custom made crome grill in front would look sick!


----------



## 3onthetree (Feb 15, 2009)

So I need some power for my kids Kidillac stroller to opereate the air ride valves, headlights and tail lights. I figured I would try a Ryobi 18V battery from a screw gun. I have plenty of them around, and the new ones are pretty small. I cut out some 16G steel and cut a hole that lets the battery snap right into it.


----------



## 3onthetree (Feb 15, 2009)

Then I took an old Ryobi battery charger (the kind that fits over the battery post, not the snap in type), and took it apart. I had to cut the diodes that keep the DC power from back feeding to the charger. Then I soldered the wire directly to the post on the contacts. I sandblasted it, and put it back together. I welded the plate on the frame between the Kids feet. Makes it easy to change.


----------



## 3onthetree (Feb 15, 2009)

Here it is on the frame, and with the body back on. The wire hanging out of the dash reads at 17 volts right now, I will have to solder a diode so it regulates the power down to 12 volt. I think it will last a long time, and I have plenty of spares to bring for those weekend shows.


----------



## 3onthetree (Feb 15, 2009)

I picked up a battery checker for the Ryobi today, it is a little smaller and has some room inside for the voltage regulator. I soldered the regulator in and cut small holes for the wires to stick out the side.


----------



## 3onthetree (Feb 15, 2009)

Then I wired up the valves and switches for the air ride. I am thinking the 18V battery is gonna give me a ton of switch time.


----------



## 3onthetree (Feb 15, 2009)

Here are a few shots with the body on. Still plenty of room for an air tank under the trunk.


----------



## el peyotero (Jun 26, 2008)

keep up the good work homie thats gonna be sick as fuck!


----------



## 3onthetree (Feb 15, 2009)

I had to sit the kid in the car to get some marks for the foot rests. Then I put him to work sanding.


----------



## 3onthetree (Feb 15, 2009)

While I am waiting for some parts for the air ride, I started working on the headlights. I got some 1/2 pvc caps that fit perfect inside the chrome rings from the thermometers I am using for the headlights rings. I drilled a hold the center and mounted a single led light. Then I set the chrome ring on it.


----------



## 3onthetree (Feb 15, 2009)

I used some slow setting epoxy and glued the pvc to the headlight ring. Then I soldered a resistor to the + lead of the led, and hooked it up to my 12V inverter on the bench and let it run for about an hour.


----------



## $$bigjoker$$ (Aug 12, 2004)

fuckin awesome bro


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

awesome cant wait to see this thing in action


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

:drama:this is a build up that i will be watching from start to finish, keep up the great work playa


----------



## 3onthetree (Feb 15, 2009)

Thanks alot for the nice compliments. I have to get it done, kids are growing like weeds. 
I had to figure out a way to hold the headlights in. I took the light to the hardware store and found that a 1" schedule 80 coupling was just right for the light bucket to fit in. I cut it in half, drilled and tapped it to 1/4 20 and put allen set screws on 2 sides.


----------



## 3onthetree (Feb 15, 2009)

Here is what they look like from inside the body, and fully mounted.
.


----------



## 3onthetree (Feb 15, 2009)

I started working on the tail lights. I cut out 9/16 holes in the fiberglass so I could mount the same caps that I used for the headlights, for the taillights. I used a hose clamp to hold them together. The line up just right behind the tail light casting.


----------



## 3onthetree (Feb 15, 2009)

I wired the 2 leds in series, and put a resistor in so I could hook it up to 12 volt. I changed the bulbs to red for the back lights. I use the hose clamps to hold the housing together while I epoxy them together. It will take 2 days to get it done on both sides.


----------



## 3onthetree (Feb 15, 2009)

I got a recording module from Radio Shack for the Kidillac. I had to move the playback button from the circuit board to the wires so I could mount a switch on the dash, put a voltage regulator so get it down to 9V, and put a bigger speaker out of an old boombox. I am gonna record sound from a dragster and so when he hits the key or button, it will run for 20 seconds.


----------



## 3onthetree (Feb 15, 2009)

Here is a quick video of the car with the body on and the recording module running off the Ryobi power.


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

awesome, i wish i had something like that when i was a kid... shit i just had a red wagon lol


----------



## 3onthetree (Feb 15, 2009)

Here is a clip of a test of the air ride. I hooked up some old RS5's just to make sure everything is working. Air cylinders should be here any day. This is running off my shop air tank and the Ryobi battery power.


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

Awesome build. You've have some lucky kids that's for sure!!!


----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)

Thats great dude!


----------



## 3onthetree (Feb 15, 2009)

Thanks alot...OHHHH BOY...I got the air cylinders today. I hooked them up to shop air, about 175psi...if I had put my kid in the car at that pressure, he would still be flying...they locked up pretty quick...they are rated for 250psi, so no issues there. I think these things are gonna work killer. I still dont have them mounted, I just hooked them up and set them on the garage floor. Im also thinking there is gonna be some MEAN body roll, I might have to add 2 more valves and just 4 corner the thing. Anyway, had to work way too late tonite to get anything else done, but now I am ready to think about getting the body mounted on the air cylinders soon...


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

bunny hop it when its together


----------



## 3onthetree (Feb 15, 2009)

Well, its not really gonna have suspension, the air cylinders are gonna be hooked up to the body. Maybe if I could get a super quick lock up....but I cant see it happening.


----------



## 3onthetree (Feb 15, 2009)

I got the paintball tank mounted and temporarily plumbed up today. Got the air cylinders mounted for the rear. Mounted the regulator under the seat.


----------



## 3onthetree (Feb 15, 2009)

The first signs of life. Alot of adjustment to get the speed right, I put 50lbs of chain in the pilot seat to mimic the kid, and a slow down on the down valve. I probably hit the switch for the rear about 40 times during testing, and did not put a dent in the air tank. I think I will get 100's of hits to empty the tank.


----------



## 3onthetree (Feb 15, 2009)

Here is a shot of the front air ride mocked up. It is pretty fast (never thought anything would be too fast), but I might have to slow it down some. The body is not connected to the cylinders yet, so it is kinda loud. I will make the speed adjustment accesible in the pilot seat just in case my boys get called out :yes:


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES (Jan 26, 2010)

3onthetree said:


> Here is a shot of the front air ride mocked up. It is pretty fast (never thought anything would be too fast), but I might have to slow it down some. The body is not connected to the cylinders yet, so it is kinda loud. I will make the speed adjustment accesible in the pilot seat just in case my boys get called out :yes:



M ready to hop pull up  lol
Naice build naice too see more and more pedal cars coming out


----------



## ULTRAMAN (Aug 18, 2011)

:bowrofl:


----------



## midtown15 (Dec 5, 2011)

i'm working on one of these also. i would like to know where i could get some air cylinders like that? that's the part i'm having trouble with. thanks, Tanner


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES (Jan 26, 2010)

midtown15 said:


> i'm working on one of these also. i would like to know where i could get some air cylinders like that? that's the part i'm having trouble with. thanks, Tanner


U could use aircraf cylinders or u could have some custom made pm me if u want some I have a few on stock


----------



## 3onthetree (Feb 15, 2009)

midtown15 said:


> i'm working on one of these also. i would like to know where i could get some air cylinders like that? that's the part i'm having trouble with. thanks, Tanner


http://www.ebay.com/itm/270848089234?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649

Here is where I got mine. These guys have a ton of different kinds of NOS cylinders. They were pretty steep, but worked perfect for my spot. Had to have them.


----------



## midtown15 (Dec 5, 2011)

did you use 3" cylinders, or 5" cylinders?


----------



## 3onthetree (Feb 15, 2009)

I used 3 inch with 1 1/2 bore. Now that I have used them, they are probably overkill, but the will never have a problem liftin my kids.


----------



## midtown15 (Dec 5, 2011)

thanks for the link. i'm going to order some today! i'm new to this air ride deal, so this will be a learning experience....


----------



## midtown15 (Dec 5, 2011)

anyone have a simple diagram that would work for plumbing and wiring this up? i have googled some, but they seem to be more for a car and has too much stuff. thanks, Tanner


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

3onthetree said:


> Here is a shot of the front air ride mocked up. It is pretty fast (never thought anything would be too fast), but I might have to slow it down some. The body is not connected to the cylinders yet, so it is kinda loud. I will make the speed adjustment accesible in the pilot seat just in case my boys get called out :yes:


:bow: sick


----------



## 3onthetree (Feb 15, 2009)

It is very easy. I can hook you up when you are ready. Let me know when you get it mocked up. 

Been missin my little hot rod. Been super busy at work. I might have a few days during the Christmas weekend. I will keep you posted on any new work.


----------



## midtown15 (Dec 5, 2011)

do you still have some in stock. these guys on ebay are out of them. having trouble finding some other ones.


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES (Jan 26, 2010)

midtown15 said:


> do you still have some in stock. these guys on ebay are out of them. having trouble finding some other ones.


I have 4 sets for sale aircraft.


----------



## midtown15 (Dec 5, 2011)

could you send me some more info on the ones you have in stock so i can look them up. thanks, Tanner​


----------



## wsrider (Dec 24, 2004)

:inout:


----------



## midtown15 (Dec 5, 2011)

anyone else have some?


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

3onthetree said:


> View attachment 377647
> View attachment 377648
> View attachment 377649
> View attachment 377650
> ...


thats fuckin sick


----------



## wsrider (Dec 24, 2004)

any updates? been watching this topic.


----------



## Juan GT Reyes (Dec 27, 2011)

Heyy homie i have a ? 
Wat do you use for ur airide 
if you Dnt mind me asking you


----------



## 3onthetree (Feb 15, 2009)

ONE8SEVEN said:


> thats fuckin sick


Thanks alot. I have been out of town, so not much work going on, but I am back home in a few weeks and will have to finish up before my kid grows out of it. I would like to have it done before I hit up the swap meets in Carlisle for the Spring of 2012.


----------



## 3onthetree (Feb 15, 2009)

wsrider said:


> any updates? been watching this topic.


Back home in a few weeks, then back at it. Hoping to have it working for the Carlisle Spring swap meet.


----------



## 3onthetree (Feb 15, 2009)

Juan GT Reyes said:


> Heyy homie i have a ?
> Wat do you use for ur airide
> if you Dnt mind me asking you


I dont mind. I used small machinery cylinders for the air ride to lift the car. I used a small paintball tank with a regulator that brings the pressure down to 75psi (which is plenty for the little car), and I used regular car air ride valves, that are powered by a Ryobi battery that I regulated down to 12Volt. I still have alot of work to do, I will be back at it in a few weeks when I get back home.


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

very nice build


----------



## 3onthetree (Feb 15, 2009)

Thanks alot. I am going to try and have it going up and down for the Rhinebeck Car Show and Swap meet in a few weeks. Will be a challenge with all the other projects I have going, but the kids are not getting any younger. I have to finish this before they grow out of it.




\


BRAVO said:


> very nice build


----------



## 3onthetree (Feb 15, 2009)

Well I got some more work done on the Caddy. Built the handle for it, got all the plumbing done for the air ride, and mounted the swithches up on the handle. Here is the maiden voyage, as we get ready for the car show this weekend in my town.


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

3onthetree said:


> Well I got some more work done on the Caddy. Built the handle for it, got all the plumbing done for the air ride, and mounted the swithches up on the handle. Here is the maiden voyage, as we get ready for the car show this weekend in my town.


love it

you got a brave lil one too, lol no crying at all, just straight chillen, lmao thats dope.


----------



## brkSS (Oct 19, 2002)

You've got some mad skills my friend. Keep up the awesome work. Your kids must be the coolest kids on the block.


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## 3onthetree (Feb 15, 2009)

Got the headlights and tail lights working over the weekend. Only used 8 leds so they should be easy on the battery.


----------



## 3onthetree (Feb 15, 2009)

Also got the interior done with black vinyl, used marine carpet, and heavy duty vinyl to handle some weather, and got the steering wheel build and mounted.


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

TTT


----------



## untouchable-lac (May 26, 2011)

Very nice and thanx for all the info ...im building a 62 impala with plans for air ride to


----------



## diffo (Jan 8, 2013)

Great info thanks.
I'm about to take on a 50 mercury with air ride.
Are you able to help me out with a couple of things?
Did you use double acting actuators/cylinders?
How did you plumb the air to them? Would you have a plumbing/valve diagram with double acting cylinders?
What sort of solenoid valves did you use?
I'm goin with something a little simpler, all up all down. 
Just trying to get an idea of the parts i'm gunna need.
Thanks for you help


----------



## untouchable-lac (May 26, 2011)

I agree with diffo....i would really appreciate maybe a basic diagram to help us out


----------



## ROB_LOU (Jul 12, 2012)

I am interested in doing this to my pedal car


----------



## Pedal Car World (Dec 11, 2014)

I make the fiberglass Kidillac Pedal Car Bodies!


[email protected]


----------

